# float tubes



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

i got a float tube for christmas! what do i need to get started? idk anything about it, my parents got it off of ksl


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

I have a pontoon, but what came with it? any flippers anything that might help.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

hunter_orange13 said:


> i got a float tube for christmas! what do i need to get started? idk anything about it, my parents got it off of ksl


Fins and a PFD to start.
If you want to stay warmer, you will want some waders. Be sure that the waders have a high back for float tubing, or water will come in from behind you.
If you use waders, you will need to choose between stocking foot or boot foot.
Now you must choose fins that are made for use with or without boots.
The type that scuba divers use don't work with boots.
Just ask the sales person when you buy some, to get the correct type.

Be careful when handling fish from a tube.
You can puncture the tube with some fish like Catfish, Perch and Bluegill.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

A wading belt to and if you do get punctured you better take your waders off fast.


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

i have some very lightweight fishing waders without the boots. where can one buy some fins at?


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

You can buy fins at;
Sportsmans
Fish Tech
Cabelas
Bass Pro online
Sports Authority
Smith and Edwards
Any sporting goods store.. :wink:


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

You can even try KSL or Craigslist for fins too!  I got my float tube, waders, fins, and life jacket all on KSL and saved a ton of money and my float tube was virtually brand new! I am still adding to my collection for the float tube. My next accessory will be a fish finder of some sort!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

JAT83 said:


> You can even try KSL or Craigslist for fins too!  I got my float tube, waders, fins, and life jacket all on KSL and saved a ton of money and my float tube was virtually brand new! I am still adding to my collection for the float tube. My next accessory will be a fish finder of some sort!


Most boat mount finders will work on a float tube,
If you can find one used, that may be a good way to go.

Some 1/2" PVc pipe and a plastic ammo box will have you fishing from a tube and even on the ice.


----------

